

Heroku is partially down (my site unresponsive) - erikpukinskis
http://status.heroku.com/incident/139

======
jgilliam
Amazon is having problems, it's impacting Heroku and many others.

~~~
msie
Like Reddit.

------
erikpukinskis
NewRelic is also having trouble:
[http://rpmstatus.newrelic.com/2011/02/17/having-trouble-
with...](http://rpmstatus.newrelic.com/2011/02/17/having-trouble-with-a-
database/)

Not sure if these things are related.

~~~
timmaah
Hosted with AWS? Who is having problems in the northeast.

~~~
jat850
I had a few outages with 2 AWS EC2 instances, (one small, one micro) both in
eastern zones today.

------
jessor
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

------
kowsik
Okay, geolookup on Heroku's proxy IP says seattle, but EC2 doesn't have a
region there! Is Heroku running their own data center there? Curious...

~~~
diego
proxy.heroku.com -> 75.101.145.87

NetRange: 75.101.128.0 - 75.101.255.255 CIDR: 75.101.128.0/17 OriginAS:
NetName: AMAZON-EC2-4

(from whatismyip.com)

------
nathanh
I removed New Relic temporarily and redeployed, and Heroku is working for one
of my sites now (also not working for another site though).

~~~
towelrod
That's interesting. Installing New Relic makes your site dependent on New
Relic's availability? That's kinda scary...

Of course its also possible that you just got lucky and Heroku came back up
for you when you redeployed. Could be a coincidence.

~~~
mickeyben
We had the same issue at the Seesmic Web launch 2 years ago and uninstalling
new relic fixed the issue.

But the guys at New Relic helped us and fixed the issue, according to them it
should not happen anymore.

~~~
Serbocro
The New Relic agent should never have an affect on whether or not your
application runs. If you think this is happening, please email us at
support@newrelic.com so we can help figure out what is going on.

------
thetrumanshow
I saw this blip as well. Spreedly was telling me it couldn't talk to my server
for around 17 minutes. 8:04pm-8:21pm PST

------
erikpukinskis
Supposedly fixed now (see OP).

